# IP-Adresse ermitteln



## goela (10. April 2003)

Netzwerkforum oder Windows! Weiss nicht recht?

Problem:
Ich möchte gerne meine dynamische Netzwerkadresse meines DSL-Modems/Router ermitteln.
Gebe ich IPCONFIG ein, so erhalte ich immer die gleiche IP-Adresse (sehr wahrscheinlic die Verbindungs-IP zum Provider).

Gibt es ein Tool ähnlich IPCONFIG, wie ich meine dynamische Adresse ermitteln kann?


----------



## Sebastianus (10. April 2003)

Sag mal, wofür du die IP-Adresse dann anschließend brauchst! Das macht das Antworten leichter


----------



## goela (10. April 2003)

Ich möchte die IP-Adresse wissen, damit ich mit Netmeeting arbeiten kann. Ich (bzw. wir) wollen uns nicht an irgendeinen Dienst anmelden.

Habe dies schon früher mit dem analog Modem so gemacht. Haben per Mail die IP-Adressen ausgetauscht und dann im Netmeeting eingetragen und uns verbunden.

Jetzt brauche ich eben wieder meine dynamische IP-Adresse damit ich weiterhin mit Netmeeting arbeiten kann.

Vielleicht kennt einer noch ne kostenlose Alternative zu Netmeeting!


----------



## Sebastianus (10. April 2003)

Hm, also eigentlich sollte NetMeeting doch kostenlos sein - off niet?

Ich würde mich bei http://www.dnydns.org anmelden, so dass unter einer Adresse nach dem Schema deinname.dyndns.org immer dein Rechnerzu erreichen ist. Diese Adresse einfach inNetMeeting eintragen, und schon gehts. So muss auch nicht immer die IP gemailt werden, da der Name von dyndns ja immer gleich bleibt!

Ansonsten zum rausfinden der IP ein Scipt im Internet ablegen welches die IP des Rechner der auf das Script zugreift ausgibt und fertig. Können dann auch wieder alle benutzten!


----------



## dfd1 (11. April 2003)

Naja, jetzt kommt die Frage ob du einen Router oder nur ein Modem hast... Für letzteres reicht IPCONFIG, für ersteres musst du entweder in der Konfiguration des Routers schauen oder dich bei dyndns.org anmelden.


----------



## goela (11. April 2003)

Schön! Jetzt weiss ich etwas mehr!
Hab zwar auch eine Seite gefunden, die per Java-Script die IP-Adresse ermittelt, aber in meinem Fall wird nur Localhost-IP zurückgegeben.

Kann mir dann auch einer sagen, was für Vorteile ich habe, wenn ich mit bei http://www.dnydns.org anmelde. Hat einer von euch Erfahrung damit!
Hab ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mir die ganze Seiten erst durchzulesen, damit ich weiss um was es eigentlich geht!


----------



## dfd1 (11. April 2003)

Da ich DynDNS.org fleissig benutze versuche ich es dir zu erklären *g*

Ich z.B. hocke zuhause hinter einem Router, der alle FTP-Anfragen auf Port21 zu meinem PC weiterleitet.

Da ich im I-Net nicht die gleiche IP wie mein Localhoast habe, und die IP min. alle 20h wechselt (Wegen Bluewin ->CH) weiss ich meine I-Net IP nicht immer.

Ich habe mich bei DynDNS registriert, einen Account unter username.homeftp.net gemacht, und bei meinem Router die einstellungen für DynDNS übernommen. Dieser sendet nach jedem Reconnect die Daten an DynDNS.org.

So kann ich immer wenn ich zuhause online bin über ftp: //username.homeftp.net auf meinen FTP Server zuhause zugreiffen, ohne dass ich immer wieder die IP nachschauen muss...

Geht natürlich auch für Webserver, SSL, Telnet und alles mögliche ;-)

Denke, dass dies es relativ "kurz" erklärt  

Greetz
dfd1 -> the only one


----------



## goela (11. April 2003)

Besten Dank für die Erklärung!

Ich selbst habe nach einem Programm gesucht und auch eines gefunden, welchens genau dies macht, was ich brauche!
Es nennt sich IPx und kann mit die dynamische IP-Adresse hinter dem Router anzeigen!

Und hier gibt es das Programm.


----------

